# Robert Pattinson - "The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2" Premiere in Paris, France 23.10.2011 (x10)



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2011)

Robert Pattinson attends 'The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2' Premiere
 at Cinema Gaumont Capucine on October 23, 2011 in Paris, France.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​
thx piwai


----------



## Alea (25 Okt. 2011)

Danke , schöne Bilder.


----------

